# Leaving for SWGRS



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Lois and I will be leaving at 5:45 PM for the show from the Pittsburgh, PA airport and will get into Pomona around 11 PM.
Look forward to seeing everyone at the show.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing you. Looks like we will have a lot of fun............


----------

